# First Timer...go easy on me :)



## TriForce (Aug 26, 2013)

Hey guys/gals...

First time posting/first time buyer. 

Background -- went and fired my girlfriends father's handguns a 2 weeks ago. loved it. not even just the guns i fired, just firing them. AND, i wasn't one of the targets for him to shoot at, so a couple different pluses.

That got me curious and started in with some research, looking for something to have a good time firing at a range, and something to keep for home protection. (hoping of course it never needs to be used for that). Internet researched brought me to a price range, and narrowed down a couple different options based 100% on reviews, looks, caliber size, name. (pretty much all but firing it)

Had some good timing, and a gun show was in town this past weekend and had a chance to walk around and pick everything up/hold it. First gun show/awesome experience/ruled out a couple choices mostly just by picking them up.

Down to a couple choices id like you guys to rank for me, or any horrible or positive experience you've had with them. My ranking (again, without firing any of them...)

1) Steyr M9-A1 (9mm)
2) Sig 2022 (9mm)
3) Beretta PX4 Storm (9mm)
Honorable Mention 4) Walther PPX M1

0) FN FNS-9/FNX-9

FN is the pipedream as its out of my price range, but mmm i liked it lol. Before anyone suggests a Glock, i have no reason to not like it other than many years playing CounterStrike as the terrorists and firing 20 shots into someone for them to still have full armor and health. :smt102 Was not a fan of how the M&P felt in my hand, and felt really 'meh' about the SA XD line (supposed to be excited about a first purchase, not 'meh' about it..right?) 

Pretty sure 9mm is what i want, not TOO concerned about concealed carry at all so not too interested in compact versions. and price range is $550 being NEAR the most i want to spend (little wiggle room but not much)

Thanks a ton guys! looking forward to any responses!

(BONUS -- if you can convince me why i should want .40 versions of any of them since they are all the same price)


----------



## high pockets (Apr 25, 2011)

What is your budget? I have a Beretta PX4 Storm and like it very much. Mine is the Compact version, and it is very accurate with very controllable recoil. I have no qualms recommending a PX4.

Since you are in Kansas, I would also suggest you look at CZ. I believe their US distributor is in Kansas City. Excellent firearm, but sometimes hard to find. They also have the advantage of usually less expensive than SIG. I used to have an FNX-9, great pistol, accurate, lightweight, a little snappy, but a great gun. I see the FNX-9 usually for around $560. That's why I asked your budget.

BTW - Welcome to the forum! :smt039


----------



## TriForce (Aug 26, 2013)

Thank you!

both of the FNX and FNS are available here at my Bass Pro Shop and Cabellas -- but start at $649.99 (probably just because its from Cabellas and Bass Pro though)

I originally didn't want to really spend more than $500, but I've already lurched up to being okay with around $550, just because that's what those two stores had the Steyr and the Beretta for. both are listed at $549.99 - the sig is $499.99. Again, those are at Cabellas/Bass Pro -- but just using them as guidelines for prices.


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

Beretta px4 sounds like a great choice.
Good decision passing on the GLOCK for a first gun


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

I'd pick the PX4 over any of the pistols mentioned regardless of price. To be fair I have never handled or shot the others, but having owned PX4's for over 2 years now I have no need to.


----------



## TAPnRACK (Jan 30, 2013)

Steyr M9 is a pretty sweet gun and would be my top choice of those listed... and not easy to find. Great ergonomics and one of... if not the best triggers on a striker fired pistol. 

Beretta PX4 is also nice as well... I've enjoyed mine for years. 

With the Sig... I'd save up more and get the P226 over the "budget Sig" if you plan to go with Sig Sauer.

No experience with FN.... so no opinions there.

9mm is a solid choice and no real reason to consider a larger caliber imo (although some will disagree).

Like High Pockets mentioned... look into CZ as well. Amazing quality, durability and accuracy at a price that won't break the bank.


----------



## Gruesome (Apr 30, 2013)

I can speak a little to some of these. I was in a similar state a few months ago and went through exactly what you are going thorugh. The Px4, 2022 and FNX were on my list. After handling these and others, I eventually bought the FNX in 40 though it was VERY close between that and the Px4.

I LOVE the FNX-40, except for one glaring problem that forces me to put it up for sale. Fit and finish are top rate, it looks awesome, it comes with 3 mags and 4 backstraps, it is American made, the safety/decocker is very flexible to your unique style, it has an exposed hammer - whats not to like? Well, the damn thing digs into my hand just wrong and hits a nerve. Now, I've got mutant hands - stubby fingers and a wide palm - so this is certainly an issue with how I am made, not how the FNX is made, so don't let that sway you. Thankfully a 1911 fits me just fine. 

I think the Px4 is so similar as to be a coin flip. It looks damn nice, too. I think you would be very happy with either.

The decocker on the 2022 threw me off, and it didn't fit my hand well. Walther makes some sexy-ass guns if you like striker fired. Ditto the Steyr, though I have never touched one.

I went 40 just to be a little different, but I might go 9mm if given the choice again. Harder to find 9mm ammo around me, though. 40 kicks a bit harder and might be a poor choice for a beginner. Don't get the mindset I had - that I'm a rough and tough enough manly man to handle a little extra recoil. 

That said - wanna buy my FNX-40?!?! It is in your budget! 

Good luck.


----------



## TriForce (Aug 26, 2013)

Gruesome said:


> That said - wanna buy my FNX-40?!?! It is in your budget!


ha, as soon as you mentioned that you had to sell it...i was expecting this somewhere in the post...


----------



## TrafficsKindaBad (Aug 23, 2013)

I'd say find a range that rents firearms and go shoot at least 2 or 3 of the guns you're considering. That should narrow it down. My SIG P220 SAS carry (Gen 2) is of the absolute tops in terms of quality, and so I think SIGs are great, quality arms. But can be pricey. Ruger has got some great stuff in your price range--take your pick of caliber. And they're quality guns. But although you're not into concealed carry, just a suggestion would be a Bersa Thunder in 380. Nice small, comfortable gun. Got mine for $280 with a cash discount at a local shop. Can't beat it. Bersa also has a 9mm I'm not familiar with, but it's worth looking into. Remember, .380 ACP is the same diameter as a 9mm, just shorter. With some quality hollow points and some range time you could be confident in protecting your house.
If it were me? I'd go with a nice 357 Mag revolver. Get a quality used S&W like a 686 or a gp101 and there's plenty of bang for defense and a great gun to pop at the range.


----------



## MoMan (Dec 27, 2010)

I agree, find a range that rents pistols. Try what they have and find the one that "feels" right in your hand. I know that is over-simplifying it but shooting them is the only way to know!


----------

